# System/Monitor Upgrade



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello Guys, 
I have finally decided to go for the upgrade which I was waiting for from the past few years  .. 

Total budget 25K 
I have to do the upgrade separately over two months period. One for monitor and another for the CPU. I have the following configuration atm. 

Intel P4 2.8 GHz with HT
768MB DDR I RAM
80+120+160 GB HDD
Intel 915GAV Motherboard
Sparkle GeForce 7300 GT 256MB
17" LG CRT Monitor. 

My system can play 720p Videos without much problem (Specially in Linux). Im not a regular gamer but my cousin plays a couple of games. 

Now for the upgrade plan. Main use Movies(DVD/HD/1.4 GB Rips)/Media Center/TV/Some games AND ( Software Development  ) .

I want to replace my monitor with Dell S2209W 22" Full HD Monitor which costs about 10K +/- 500. 

For rest of the 15K.
I will go with AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE, 2GB of RAM, any 1.5K Cabinet, 
I will use the following from my old rig
HDD, DVD drive, GFX Card, Speakers, Keyboard/Mouse etc.
im not sure if my GFX card can play 1080p videos or latest games( in medium settings ). 

Please recommend me a good motherboard for the rig with good on board GFX(if my GFX card is not good enough) . I can add a good GFX card later. 

I can go for either monitor or the system this month, not both.  Im itching to go for the monitor, but im not sure if my existing card can drive that monitor for 720p videos at higher resolution. I dont have any 1080p RIP for now. So I guess I can go for the monitor first. 

Down the lane I will add a BluRay Drive and increase the RAM.

Monitor Or CPU ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

wow .. no replies


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

if you are thinking of doing it separately over the next two months, why not save more money and go for a core i5 and ATI 5xxx based rig?

ATI 5xxx cards are coming out in September and core i3 dual core is just waiting for the recession to end and we may have to wait till early next year for that.

and you need the following components if I am right:

1) CPU
2) mobo
3) RAM
4) PSU
5) Cabinet
6) display
7) GFX card

I added gfx card because i am sure your current gfx card will not be able to do FullHD gaming and you need a better card.

anyways, wait till end of september. If you want you can go for a 22" display now but prices may fall again in a month


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you are thinking of doing it separately over the next two months, why not save more money and go for a core i5 and ATI 5xxx based rig?
> 
> ATI 5xxx cards are coming out in September and core i3 dual core is just waiting for the recession to end and we may have to wait till early next year for that.


i5's are coming next month?  then I can wait a bit longer.  



> and you need the following components if I am right:
> 
> 1) CPU
> 2) mobo
> ...


Yep, I know my current GFX cannot handle FullHD.. But I can manage it for a while and upgrade to a good midrange GFX in future as you said.



> anyways, wait till end of september. If you want you can go for a 22" display now but prices may fall again in a month


yep prices always keep falling. but it doesnt matter for me. quality is what im looking for  , will wait till September for the CPU upgrade. 

I will go for the Monitor, will buy it this week  

is my choice of Dell S2209W good enough ? or should I consider other brands?  
I want only a matte finish Monitor. I read that Benq is good.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

dx11 is coming in september. 

i5 has atleast 2 more months. Intel is thinking of releasing core i3/i5/i7 processors in January or just before the holiday season. We may get them in January.

in case of AMD, you will be good to go in September as 785G mobos and DDR3 will have better market penetration by that time.

Also, 785G will handle FullHD gaming much better than you current gfx card. 

GeForce 7300 GT 256MB may not be able to start the game in fullhd in the first place and 785G will give some 5-10fps in graphic intensive games but I think you can lower the resolution till you get a better GFX card.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ No Problem with games .. I can play at lower resolution  , Now I just want to get the best 22" monitor .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

AOC F22 (donno how support is but heard that this is superb model)
Samsung 2233SW
Samsung new lavendar series 2233


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2009)

Samsung 2233SW Plus is much better.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2009)

I have decided to go for Samsung 2233SW , havent checked the local price, I was supposed to buy it today, and almost went half way but had to return cause of heavy rain  . Will buy it tomorrow evening  . 

Any recommended shop for buying Samsung products in SP Road Bangalore?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

just enquire price in couple of stores and get wherever its cheaper. make a habit of purchasing at one dealer and after two or three purchases, you will be a noted customer for them.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahem, .. I got Samsung 2233SW Plus for Rs. 9500/- All Inclusive  had to add a DVI Cable for Rs. 200 , My system is able to dive the display at Full resolution i.e., 1920x1080. The display is really huge, crisp and clear  . 720p videos looks really good. dono how 1080p videos will look like , Will write a review about this soon. 

Next month its the system upgrade .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats mate. In which shop did you buy it?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2009)

ACME Computers  its next to Bangalore Computers, I did not bargain much.


----------

